# Hello and Happy New Years



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year's. Hello, I am new here and somewhat a newbie, just got back into cycling this past year after 15 years. I bought a Trek 7100 hybrid, has served me well - wish I would have bought a better bike, but didn't know how much I'd ride, sold my mtb bike because I didn't like riding it on roads and none of my friends ride. Anyways I was bitten by the 'bike bug', I would like to get a road bike - I'm thinking about changing jobs so I can commute. My LBS has a 2007Giant OCR3W for $520 - I've always been partial to Trek, but I like this Giant and the price. I don't know if I want to ride in the drop down position and thought about a flat bar road bike - maybe the Giant FCR or Trek FX. I'm 51 and my riding is for fitness and fun - and don't plan on riding distances less than 25 miles. I would appreciate your feedback and recommendations on any other bikes. I would like to keep the price under $700. Thanks.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Happy New Year!

You would be surprised how easy and comfortable it is to ride in the drops of a road bike. The bike is also easier to control from that position, but it's not necessary to ride in the drops. I usually only ride in them while racing or descending large hills, otherwise I'm on the brake hoods (shifters). I also spend some time on the tops (the flat part, similar to a flat bar handlebar) when I'm climbing or have no need to be near the brakes. You can install a pair of flat top brake levers if you'd like to ride in that position more often.

That said, I would suggest you try out the road bike. I'm not familiar with the bike you're looking at, but Giant is a good brand. If you're concerned with being too crouched over the bars, you can ask them to put on a stem with a high rise, which will bring the bars more upright. If you decide you really don't like the drop handlebars, I don't think there's any reason you can't put a pair of flat bar handlebars on there (but it will require different shifters/brakes and grips, no doubt).

Above all, make sure the bike fits you. If the fit is not comfortable, you will never ride it.

Good luck!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome to road riding! 

Did you have the chance to ride the Giant at the LBS? If you like it, go for it. It's all about how the bike feels under you and Giant is one of many good brands.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

As others have said, make sure you ride it. When tooling around on the road bikes I tend to use the top bar more than the drops but it's nice to have options and the drop bars give you lots of options.


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm heading to my LBS this coming Saturday. I really like the Giant OCR3W(they have 2 - 2007 smalls left) - this has the center brakes too. I would like to ride bikes, weather permitting, but here in Michigan the weather isn't exactly premo for ridin - 2 days ago the high was 18 degrees and we had 3" of snow and today its rainy and 40 degrees. I was going to put the bike in layaway for a month or so - I thought if my LBS would let me buy it with the option of not taking it if I didn't like it, etc... Any thoughts on not being able to do a proper test ride? Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If they have a trainer in the shop they could put you and the bike up on it and at least see if the bike fits you. 

In addition to looking for proper leg extension, be sure to check on your reach to the bars. It's possible they might have to switch the stem out for a longer or shorter one to have things fit right.


----------

